# Thanks to SoCal Stance Shop, I bit the bullet



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

After many long talks with Brandon from SoCal Stance shop I decided to go ahead and buy air. 
HUGE thanks to Brandon, from answering all my noob questions, to superb customer service. I cant even say enough about this. I paid for my front struts on a Friday at 2pm, and they were delivered the following Tuesday, how can you beat that? By far the easiest company I have ever dealt with :beer: I know I will be going to him anytime I need something for my car.

I went with Airlift XL's and full auto pilot, to be going on this:







Very excited to be getting rid of coils and joining all of you on air :wave:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

welcome :beer:

what made you go with airlift instead of accuair for the management, , just curious


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

yay!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

kilimats said:


> welcome :beer:
> 
> what made you go with airlift instead of accuair for the management, , just curious


I just like the look of the auto pilot controller better, never really spent any time comparing the two. :laugh:
My original plan was just to go with a EAI 7 switch box that I have but Brandon convinced me to go with the auto pilot since its what I really wanted



ryanmiller said:


> yay!


:wave:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

congrats, cant wait to see updates


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Management is in and tank is holding air, just have to finish installing the front struts, then the rears! Not sure if we will get to everything tonight, but should have it all done by tomorrow morning!!
I've been taking pics with my actual camera, but heres a crappy cell phone pic of my sway carnage


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Nice! Welcome!


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

congrats! can't wait to see it when it's all done


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Finished up the front struts and had quite a bit of fun playing with those last night, but got to the rears and found I had the wrong size fittings :banghead: Totally my own fault though, I bought the rear bags almost a year ago and forgot they were different.
So now I have air in the front but have to wait for the correct size fitting for the rears.
Then driving home problem #2 arose, my compressor isnt turning on. The fuses are good but no compressor. Looks like I know how I'm spending my day. 
Heres the few pics I took last night

Laying everything out 









so pretty









Getting everything hooked up 









Raaaaake :laugh:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Well Ryanmiller came to my rescue and found the loose wire and got everything working again for me :thumbup:


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Looking good. Lets see a side profile aired out. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

rears not installed?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> rears not installed?


sadly, no. I had the wrong size fittings so I had to order the correct size. Hopefully will be installing the rears this weekend after the new fittings show. Still having fun with the front though :laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't think so, loving the front and wheels tho, what are they exactly? Plans for frame notch?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I didn't think so, loving the front and wheels tho, what are they exactly? Plans for frame notch?


they are Ronal/ACT SX's. Frame notch is in the works, just need to work out a time with my friend :thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Why didnt you just get the fittings locally?:screwy:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

6T1 said:


> Why didnt you just get the fittings locally?:screwy:


Going to check out a place I've been told that has them on saturday, they are closed sundays so I couldnt go look. This way they are already on their way to me in case this place doesnt have them. :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

DubGirl13 said:


> Going to check out a place I've been told that has them on saturday, they are closed sundays so I couldnt go look. This way they are already on their way to me in case this place doesnt have them. :beer:


best part about working at a plumbing supply shop...we stock like everything needed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the :heart:, Mindy... I'm just excited we finally got you to pull the trigger!


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Give Oil Filter Services a try their off 6th and market, theyve always had the stuff i needed for air


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for all the :heart:, Mindy... I'm just excited we finally got you to pull the trigger!


Me to! Thanks for helping to make up my mind



CoopersVR6 said:


> Give Oil Filter Services a try their off 6th and market, theyve always had the stuff i needed for air


Yep thats where I'm going to check, but I work monday through friday in hillsboro so I cant make it out there until Saturday


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DubGirl13 said:


> Going to check out a place I've been told that has them on saturday, they are closed sundays so I couldnt go look. This way they are already on their way to me in case this place doesnt have them. :beer:


if you live near a major interstate find a local big rig repair shop....they always have all sorts of PTC fittings...and typically are open late.....definitely been to the one here many times at almost midnight!


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

Brandon is good ****!


----------



## EJerg (Aug 12, 2008)

DubGirl13 said:


> they are Ronal/ACT SX's. Frame notch is in the works, just need to work out a time with my friend :thumbup:


 Tomorrow?? Lol let me know when ur free duuuuude!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello! compliments for your work! I wanted to ask for info .. I have a mk1 audi tt 2wd .. has the same chassis as your right? can you tell me the make and give me a link where you've bought the front air suspension? I would like to mount them on my machine. Thanks!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Projektwo.0 said:


> Brandon is good ****!


 True statement!!! :beer: 



EJerg said:


> Tomorrow?? Lol let me know when ur free duuuuude!


 I work during the week, you free this weekend?? 



giostt said:


> Hello! compliments for your work! I wanted to ask for info .. I have a mk1 audi tt 2wd .. has the same chassis as your right? can you tell me the make and give me a link where you've bought the front air suspension? I would like to mount them on my machine. Thanks!


 PM [email protected], he will help you out just as he did for me :thumbup: (his post is only a few above yours :beer: )


----------



## JohnathanT (Sep 9, 2006)

im glad i could help install/donate time to install the full management system and front bags of the air ride setup but please next time bring the right beer or even the right bottle lol, and i am glad Ryan was able to help find that short, i knew it was just a loose wire, and i did call him to explain it for you and for that Ryan i owe you a beer at the BBQ for helping with that. 

and Mindy did you get the rears installed yet?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks a lot! I've just written!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnathanT said:


> im glad i could help install/donate time to install the full management system and front bags of the air ride setup but please next time bring the right beer or even the right bottle lol, and i am glad Ryan was able to help find that short, i knew it was just a loose wire, and i did call him to explain it for you and for that Ryan i owe you a beer at the BBQ for helping with that.
> 
> and Mindy did you get the rears installed yet?


 yes thank you sir, I owe ya a 12 pack of blue moon :beer: 

Still no rears, the place is se didnt have the right size fittings so I had to order them. Tracking # says they wont be delivered until monday


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

You should call around to the nearest fastenal that's where i got fittings I needed when I was in Oregon. Legrie i believe is the brand of fitting.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

6T1 said:


> You should call around to the nearest fastenal that's where i got fittings I needed when I was in Oregon. Legrie i believe is the brand of fitting.


 Looks like it shows a locations all over including one just down the street from my work, Ill give them a call on my lunch, thanks!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

You're welcome. I just had to go to one yesterday up in Wa for more fittings.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Well fastenal was a bust, they didnt have them in stock  

Thanks for the tip andrew m. Looks like I found a place not to far that may have them, I'll be calling to see if they are open tomorrow. 


I'm having another possible problem, while on lunch I had my car running and my compressor was making a faint high pitched whining noise....is this normal  I have a tendancy to over worry about things so I hope I'm just being paranoid


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

McMaster Carr will probably have them. When I needed to get a few last minute items for my install I ordered what I needed from them and they had it to me by the end of the day :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

andrew m. said:


> ^ what Brandon said.
> 
> Your compressor shouldn't be making high pitched whistle. However, if you have an air leak and there's pressure in the tank, it could cause a small whistling noise.


 I already ordered two from bag riders on monday, they just arent being delivered until this monday.  

I know have a slight air leak somewhere, because the tank looses pressure slowly but I havent had a chance to find it yet. I think its from the drain plug on the bottom.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got my delivery from bag riders, if all goes as planned I should be getting them installed wends and rolling my fenders while I'm at it!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DubGirl13 said:


> I havent had a chance to find it yet. I think its from the drain plug on the bottom.


 soapy water and an old windex bottle will be your best friend :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Finally got the rear bags in, as well as rolled my fenders 

Heres a pre-frame notch pic


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

another one from the parking lot at work, I'm having way to much fun with these


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you share some detailed picture of your stainless steel trunk (top and under) ? seen a B&W pic only but i want MORE !!!!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

kilimats said:


> Can you share some detailed picture of your stainless steel trunk (top and under) ? seen a B&W pic only but i want MORE !!!!


 I dont have anymore pics of under the floor right now, but I do have a couple more of the top. My friend builds brewery equipment for a living and made it for me :thumbup: 

Heres the one I'm sure you've seen, but its the only non cell phone one I have 
 

A couple cell pics: 

















A display I had at a local show (placed 2nd!  ) 









A close up of the top of my tank, my dad used to work at a Harley dealership and gave me a pair of these


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks great!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

